# Driver usb



## Emniz (Nov 3, 2022)

Is there any information where the source code of the ugenX.X driver located on the /dev/ path is stored? Interested in the functionality of obtaining information about the usb device.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2022)

Not sure what you're looking for, but usb(3) might be a good place to start. And the files in /usr/src/sys/modules/usb/


----------

